# Immigration to Canada



## khurram89 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello all
I have a bachelors degree with 4 years of experience. I want to immigrate to Canada please guide me.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Google is your friend. 

We _are *not*_ an immigration agency.

We _will *not*_ do the work for you. 

We _are_ happy to answer questions as best we can but _you_ will have to take some initiative and do your homework/research on your own.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

khurram89 said:


> Hello all
> I have a bachelors degree with 4 years of experience. I want to immigrate to Canada please guide me.



Please guide you? OK, how about you check the GoC website and figure out if you are even remotely qualified to emigrate to Canada.


----------

